# Qns Related To C++



## Ron (Aug 24, 2007)

Guys..
I am studying in class 10…..Recently I had a C++ exam where the following Qns where asked…………I would be glad if u could answer all these Qns………….

1.    Write three data types with their storage?
2.    What do you mean by I/0 statements? Write with examples.
3.    What is an operator? Write different types of Operator 
4.    What is constant? Write their types with brief description 
5.    What is variable? Write their types with brief description
6.    How can you declare variables having data type’s "character" and “integer”?
7.    How can you declare variables having data type’s "integer" and “float”?
8.    Define Relational and Logical operator. Write different types of it?
9.    What does the modulus operator (%) do?
10.    What are the essential components of any programs?
11.    What do you mean by declaration statement? Write with examples

*\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\Thnks in Advance//////////////*


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 24, 2007)

Are you testing us or seriously you don't know answers of these? 

Open any book of C++ and you will find answers if you don't know.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Aug 24, 2007)

C++ in Class 10  WOW all we were taught was Punch cards and Generations of computers and stuff


----------



## utsav (Aug 24, 2007)

majaak kar diya yaar. dekhke to aisa lagta hai ki poora ka poora pehla chapter chaap maara hai.
By the way aap kaunse board ke ho bhaaisaab .mujhe jitna pata hai ki 10th mein sirf java padaai jaati hai


----------



## busyanuj (Aug 25, 2007)

Ron said:
			
		

> Guys..
> I am studying in class 10…..Recently I had a C++ exam where the following Qns where asked…………I would be glad if u could answer all these Qns………….
> 
> 1.    Write three data types with their storage?
> ...



answering them isn't tough but if have followed the course, these should have been a piece of cake for you.

1. i'm assuming you're talking about fundamental data types such as int, float, char etc. just describe them.


2. input output statements are the ones where you're asking the user to give you some input such as 
	
	



```
cin>>a
```
or displaying some output on the screen

```
cout<<"hello world"
```


3. operators are used to perform _operations_
they are of various types:
unary ones: such as ++ or --

such as *a++* ( it is like a= a+1, increasing value of a by 1)
binary ones: such as *a+b* etc

i'm sure you're able to follow what the basic operators are, by now (if you intend to be a coder some day)


4. constant as the name implies, is essentially a constant. its value does not change during the execution of the program.
there are various ways of defining constants. if you want to impress your teacher just cite this example:
*#define PI 3.14*

this sets the value of PI to 3.14

the _#define_ goes just along with the inclusion of the header files before you write the rest of the code


5. a variable is a data type who's value can "vary" during the execution of the program.
example: *int a;*
now _a = 1_ or it can be _a = 2_ etc. you can assign different values to it, so it _is_ a variable.


6. char type goes as: char a
integer goes as: int a

7. int a
float a


8. a relational operator kinda describes the relation between two objects
such as: a > b
or a >=b ( read as a is greater than or equal to b)

logical operators are basically based on boolean set
 one logical operator is && (logical AND)

it goes like:
if a == 1 && b ==2 (read it as if a = 1 AND b = 2)

other logical operators include:
|| logical OR
! logical NOT


9. the modulus operator % is used for extracting the remainder
example: 5%2 will give you 1 (if you divide 5 by 2, then 1 is the remainder)


10. the essential component for any program in C++ is the main() function
without it, generally nothing is going to work.


11. as the name implies a declaration of anything simply tells us what is going to follow.
if you declare an integer, you do it because you're going to use that integer later on in the program. likewise for other data types, functions etc



[edit]
if you really intend to learn c++, get a good book for beginning. Robert Lafore shall be fine.


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 25, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> majaak kar diya yaar. dekhke to aisa lagta hai ki poora ka poora pehla chapter chaap maara hai.
> By the way aap kaunse board ke ho bhaaisaab .mujhe jitna pata hai ki 10th mein sirf java padaai jaati hai



Yeah kaunsa board hai??????? X still consists C++. Java is not in school level.


----------



## xbonez (Aug 25, 2007)

^^no yaar. class X doesn't have C++ in CBSE board. C++ starts in class XI and XII (i'm in XII right now). i had studied MS Access and HTML in X


----------



## navjotjsingh (Aug 25, 2007)

Thanks for making me remember. But atleast JAVA is not in school level, that I know.


----------



## abhishek_del (Aug 25, 2007)

busyanuj said:
			
		

> answering them isn't tough but if have followed the course, these should have been a piece of cake for you.
> 
> 1. i'm assuming you're talking about fundamental data types such as int, float, char etc. just describe them.
> 
> ...



I don't know where busyanuj got so mcuh time to answer such crap


----------



## MS32DLL.DLL.VBS (Aug 25, 2007)

abhishek_del said:
			
		

> I don't know where busyanuj got so mcuh time to answer such crap


I think *busyanuj* se bhi exam mai same que pooche gaye honge


----------



## utsav (Aug 25, 2007)

@xbonez i am also in 12th standard and to clear the confusion class 10th syllabus contains blue-java and 12th c++ as said by u.

@navjotsingh ye ICSE board hai jisme blue-j padaai jaati hai.


----------



## Ron (Aug 25, 2007)

Guys
I am studying in class 10....
Board : CBSE
Location|: Kathmandu, Nepal.........



			
				busyanuj said:
			
		

> if you really intend to learn c++, get a good book for beginning. Robert Lafore shall be fine.


 *Thnks a Lot busyanu.............*



			
				sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> C++ in Class 10  WOW all we were taught was Punch cards and Generations of computers and stuff


Yes Buddy .....according to the ncert books.The syllabus goes like this.......
Generation of computers .......Ms Access.........Html....It Application..........etc........

But our school teacher is mad......She completed this HTMl in class9 and now she is teaching us C++ ........without giving any notes...or books.............




			
				navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> Are you testing us or seriously you don't know answers of these?
> 
> Open any book of C++ and you will find answers if you don't know.


 Hey buddy It is immpossible for me to test u all......How can a clas 10 buddy can test such talented personalities............
.i really dont know the answers.............

Yaa ......i can find all these answers in a book..........But the Question is From where can i get a Book................as this chapter is not in our course book.......

_Recently in my Unit Test ......All these Qns'w were asked...._


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 25, 2007)

utsav said:
			
		

> majaak kar diya yaar. dekhke to aisa lagta hai ki poora ka poora pehla chapter chaap maara hai.
> By the way aap kaunse board ke ho bhaaisaab .mujhe jitna pata hai ki 10th mein sirf java padaai jaati hai


Nah in ICSE u can either choose Java or C++ in 9th,10th n u'll study the other language in 11th,12th , i.e. if you choose Java in 9th then u study C++  in 11th n vice versa .

Ofcourse , what u study in 9th depends on ur school .


----------



## cooldip10 (Aug 26, 2007)

Man I learned C++ in eleventh(CBSE board). 
You must be having a very tough time. One thing shocks me  is that your teacher is not referring any book!!  a book is must for the theory of C++. 
Better take a book. Otherwise you will find yourself typin question her on DIGIT when Arrays And other data structures will be taught


----------



## Ron (Aug 26, 2007)

cooldip10 said:
			
		

> Man I learned C++ in eleventh(CBSE board).
> You must be having a very tough time. One thing shocks me  is that your teacher is not referring any book!!  a book is must for the theory of C++.
> Better take a book. Otherwise you will find yourself typin question her on DIGIT when Arrays And other data structures will be taught



yes buddy.i think i am gona to hv a tought time if Loop is taught...........
but the problem is i am unable to find a gud book which only deals about basic information...............Recently in my Ut......All these Qns were asked..........Imagine the situation......I was not knowing a single answer.....i gave tthe exam by writing all useless stuffs like importance of c++, Header files, Semicolon ,,,,,etc..............In additon in the Theory exam ......My teacher aksed me to write programs i.e Calculate the volume of cuboid, Cone., .....Write the program to print out ethe sum of two digits, etc..................


----------



## utsav (Aug 26, 2007)

^^ i think that programs like to calculate the volume of sphere ,cuboid etc r not that tough .they r just the basic's of c++ at school level and i hav a experience that evry1 encounters problms mostly in while and do loops.the for loop is the easiest of all 3 types of loops


----------



## Pathik (Aug 26, 2007)

@ron wat u r thinkin is tough is not even 1% of the total c++ language..


----------



## harryneopotter (Aug 26, 2007)

For basic C++ at school level, Introduction to C++ by Sumita Arora, is the best book. Easy language, simple stuff ........i am saying on the basis of personal experience .... get hold of both editions of it( for XIth and XIIth, NCERT Syllabus) ......very good book.....give it a try


----------



## busyanuj (Aug 27, 2007)

abhishek_del said:
			
		

> I don't know where busyanuj got so mcuh time to answer such crap



for one, i love coding.
secondly, if it helps him, then why not?


----------



## nikhil ramteke (Aug 27, 2007)

o mai ye kya dekh riya pape?kuch alaghi discussion chalu hai...sirf ek ans aur phir uspe bhi discussion..
us discussion pe bhi discussion...baki interesting hai!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nav11aug (Aug 27, 2007)

ICSE has Java at school level now...


----------

